# Atlantic Salmon mount



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is a male Atlantic Salmon mount. Enjoy.

OT


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice feesh! What was the spec's on the feesh?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

31" and 12 lbs


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

ottertrapper said:


> 31" and 12 lbs


Sweet, beautiful looking fish.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks I am happy with it.


----------



## Blueracer (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey, sent you a PM and then saw your post here. The picture is not loading though


----------

